# Northern ky



## jand (May 2, 2014)

Was wandering if any one has gotten any in nky yet.Im thinking it might be too early for yellows or greys but blacks might be up and if so around what kind of trees and soil.


----------



## shendrick36 (Apr 6, 2015)

Black's is all I've found so far and not many. Very small


----------



## dallas050 (Mar 4, 2013)

I found 48 grays in southern KY last weekend and my brother, found small grays in southern Indiana Monday. So, grays should be up in northern KY. Hopefully you find some soon. You should have good luck this week for sure, or this weekend.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been finding blacks in Jefferson county since 4/6 and my son found 40 half frees and a couple of small grays in another part of the county. Found 11 fresh blacks today. Finding these on poplar/hickory ridges.


----------



## ff8517 (Apr 8, 2014)

On Sunday found 4 greys in Greenup County. I went to my early spot that should have had a ton of blacks,but looked for an hour and found the 4 greys . I'm hoping this Sunday will be better.


----------



## 1nokdup (Apr 16, 2015)

Went in the woods yesterday in NKY, Gallatin Co. May apples coming up, no morels.


----------



## radone (Apr 1, 2014)

gotta be getting close folks


----------



## shendrick36 (Apr 6, 2015)

9 nice Black's today in Breckinridge co Ky. Weekend should be prime.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Picked 64 in Jefferson today. 47 half frees, 11 greys and 6 yellows. Greys and yellows were all less than 3 inches tall. Picked them anyway since there was someone else picking that area today.


----------



## mjmarch2 (Apr 17, 2015)

Was thinking it was going to be another disappointing year, but found a few small blacks in grant county KY today. Hopefully they are just running a little late because of the weather. Conditions seem perfect to me! Also checked in SW Ohio yesterday after work and found nothing.


----------



## charmsie (Apr 17, 2015)

Went hunting in Boone Co today. didn't find any but the woods look great. Maybe still a little early?


----------



## prentz15 (Apr 17, 2015)

We went out last Sunday April 12th in Boone County and didn't find any either. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## jand (May 2, 2014)

Been out the past 2 days and checked all my spots for grays and yellows. or just yellows and immature yellows. Last year they were up about may 4 so im thinking its still a bit early. Happy hunting !!!!!!


----------



## cgwruck (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you have any help u can offer me I live in Lawrence county, Yatesville lake area. I grew up in Michigan hunting them when I was a kid but moved to Florida for 30 years and until moving here 4 years ago really had not been had the chance. This is a whole new area for me and I'm at a loss on where to look, tops of ridges?, bottoms?, hill sides?, and what direction facing hills? Like I said I'm lost. I see areas that may be good but they don't always meet the correct rule of thumb. Any help would be appreciated. I'm determined to find out where to hunt them here and this summer I'm challenging myself to hunt ginseng. I like being in the woods and we have 400 acres there has to be something out there


----------



## ky seng (Apr 18, 2015)

Went out today in greenup county found 27 blacks small to medium and some other blacks I found were nearly dry. Still a little early. next Sat and the one after Will likely be ideal for my area


----------



## ky seng (Apr 18, 2015)

, I find that most of the time they grow on north facing slopes if your at the top of a hill looking down you want to be facing north or near north. I find them from the top to midway down the hill. Normally poplar trees are ideal also elms. I have hunted morels for 21 years and always wanted to hunt seng but never knew where or what to look for, till last year. All the places I found mushrooms all those years never knew seng liked same conditions. Took me three trips to start finding but once I spotted some and was certain of it i was hooked and had success. I turned out with 1.5 pounds dry at the end of season. By no means is it as simple as morel hunting and you will work your butt off looking and digging but it is addictive so beware. Goodluck


----------



## jand (May 2, 2014)

19 grey's, early blondes today. In Boone co. All but 2 from one patch. Might be a patch or two up now but I still think its a bit early in the year. Next week should be prime.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

The Jefferson county area is in it's prime for the big yellows. We started finding small 1-3 inch greys last Thursday and I picked 25 yellows greys yesterday that were 3-7 inches tall. Also picked about 4 lbs of dryads saddles. The morels were under ash in a creek bottom and I did find 5 under an apple tree.


----------



## tsscrapin (Apr 30, 2015)

Hows it looking? I've not found anything yet in harrison co. But this is my first yr looking.


----------



## jand (May 2, 2014)

any one been out or seen any in this area yet?


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm at Knox, finding blacks. No yellows yet.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys, here comes a nice warm rain. We should have active grey morels in the morning. With the freeze warning tomorrow night its hard to say if we should pick them or leave them...


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking at this year to peak way later than original. April 20th - 24th is going to be PRIME hunting everywhere in the state.


----------



## rockman48us (Apr 2, 2016)

Went hunting today been hunting hillsides but finding very little so i change went to a lower level
found 56 greys and crumbled up a dozen that were dried out. Getting rain here in Benton Ky so
it will be prime time this weekend.


----------



## jand (May 2, 2014)

Found 14 blacks yesterday in nky area. They are up no yellows or grays yet. I would check south facing slopes about 30 yards from the tops of the hill.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys! My partner and I are passionate about mushrooms, and are trying to spread the love. We've created a youtube channel for people who want to get started finding morels and for people who are into watching mushroom videos. Check out our second video and let us know what you think. Please subscribe so we can keep doing this. It would be great to be able to do this as a daily vlog channel so the support is necessary for that to happen. Thanks! https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## jand (May 2, 2014)

Found 31 yellows today they were a bit older but still tasty. I would check southern facing hillsides untill a few days after the rain tomorrow then i will be down in the creek beds around the sycamore trees.


----------



## myfinds65 (Apr 7, 2016)

@jand where in northern ky are you located?


----------



## jand (May 2, 2014)

about 25 miles. south of Cincinnati.


----------



## scott and glenda (Mar 6, 2017)

Would like to take somone with me to walk some land i have access to in norther grant county,need to learn the do's and donts, alot of fallen rotted trees, smaller creeks, let me know! Text scott @8594149586


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Scott, I would just research this Forum and Youtube. Wait for Chris Matherly to show people finding in your area then hit the woods. This forum is hit and miss with Kentucky. But Ohio seems to be more active. Browes Southern Ohio.


----------



## scott and glenda (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## scott and glenda (Mar 6, 2017)

Is there any sense in hunting now with the cold temps?


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

[video]https://youtu.be/cMXeHjJULHc[/video] subscribe @ Midwest Mushrooms


----------



## NKY Hunter (Apr 14, 2017)

jand said:


> Was wandering if any one has gotten any in nky yet.Im thinking it might be too early for yellows or greys but blacks might be up and if so around what kind of trees and soil.


I found 12 greys and 1 white Wednesday in Boone county. I believe they are just starting g to come up. Everywhere I hu the is public though so idk how many people were out before me.


----------

